# Mid Noth Coast - Port Macquarie area....



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Folks,

It is now official.......after some lengthy negotiations with my employer we will be packing up things here later in the year and heading for Port Macquarie. All that time and effort to find and learn some great spots around Batemans Bay will all start again as I begin fishing again in totally new and unfamiliar territory. At least the climate is more suitable to all year round yak fishing than the more southern parts!

Some things I would like to ask forum members who know the Port Macquarie area well :

* What offshore options are available in the area? launching spots?
* I have been told that bull sharks are VERY active in the Hastings River, particularly around dusk. Is this the case and are they really a concern or more hype by the locals?
* What are some of the estuary options around Port?.....Is the Hasting's a worthwhile try or would I be better to travel, to say Cathie or Laurieton area to yak fish?

I am hoping to catch up with some of the forum members for a fish once we get sorted and settled. A little bit of general info in the meantime would be good so I can start doing some research on locations etc.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

You lucky bugger!!!
Don't know much about Port itself but I've spied some fantastic water and very likely looking spots around Point Plummer, Crescent Head and of course Hat Head which are all within easy reach.
Get onto Google Earth and do a coastline scan to check out the inshore reefs. There's quite a few easy access bays up that way and a LOT of rocky headlands.
Massive cobes, big kings, Jew, snapper and all kinds of shark would be year round with a decent run of pelagics in Summer too. Nothin' wrong with that lineup if you're planning to hit the bluewater.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

give a shout to Pyshopath, he lives there and can give u the hot tip i'm sure hehe


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Bart70,

I'm from Port and have been involved in yak fishing for about a year and a half. Port is a beautiful area so you will be glad to move here. However, I'm more of a timid fisherman and haven't ventured offshore - preferring to keep to the Hastings River and Lake Cathie and I make a point of targetting flatties and whiting. Boring I know - but I like the taste of these species.
So I can't help you with the offshore aspect, but the Hastings River is very fishy and it is usually better to fish early morning and get off the water before the tourists get out of bed and hop into their stinkboats or jet skis. 
Bull sharks have never been an issue for me - just dolphins around the place - but then again I haven't yakfished after dark. (As you can see I'm a pretty conservative old fart) Two kids were taken by sharks in the river near Blackman's Pt about forty years ago (way before my time) but that was back when they had an abbatoir near the water and they were dumping carcasses in the water fairly regularly which of course interested the noahs.
There are some big flatties lurking around the Hibbard Ferry crossing and some good spots for flatties next to the Settlement Point ferry as well (I dropped a monster here after I had my hand in his gills trying to drag him into the yak)
There are lots of oyster racks up here too, so if you want to target bream (I don't) there's plenty here but be prepared to lose a few lures. I've taken the yak down to North Haven(Laurieton) but not to fish but believe me, it looks so so fishy and really tempting but I just haven't made the time. There's a couple of spots in Lake Cathie where it won't take long to find the flathead spots near the bridge and also upstream of Perch Hole which is a track off the highway between Port and Lake Cathie.
There are a couple of other yakkers up this way who no doubt can fill you in on the open water and good spots in the estuaries. You'll probably know more than I do of the area once you've been here a couple of months! :lol: 
Regards, Robbo.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Bart,
i made the sea change to port myself only last year, it is just lovely here and im sure you wont regret it  
there is many fishing options around here and some great fishing to be had :lol: 
i actually live at lake cathie, and while i have caught many fish here i usually fish the hastings, camden haven or offshore..
lake cathie can really fire during the warmer weather & there is a great run of prawns in cathie which make great bait :lol: 
it is fantastic fishing for flathead, bream, luderick, whiting..to name the main ones.
i cant remember ever having had a donut day in the Port area , have always managed a feed.
regarding the offshore fishing it is pretty much awesome around here compared to what i was used to from parts further south  
best launching spot for offshore that i know of is 5 mins south of here at Bonny HIlls, it is an ocean ramp that gives access to one of the better close in reefs =2.5 km offshore.
their is also a few decent spots to launch directly from the beaches but obviously you need the right conditions, this is the reason i bought the stealth kayak :twisted: 
their is also a great reef system 1.5 km straight out from cathie .
you could go straight out via the hastings entrance but this can get a little too sporty at times with a very strong tidal run to contend with.. 
hope this helps
cheers
Greg


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Got here a bit late not much else to add,
The Bull sharks seem to be further up the river around Telegraph Point, wouldn't surprise me if there is some in the canals too.
Probably the same as any estuary 'round here, I've heard Blackfish/luderick are good bait :shock: 
We also get the odd Mangrove Jack down here as well.
Too many places to list north & south off here, But Barry's Bay/Point Plomer in the summer has Cobia, Mackeral, etc etc.
Very easy Launch there too. The prawn run at Cathie ( as mentioned by Blaggon )
South has the Camden Haven, Dunbogan, etc and of course Diamond Head.
All this within half to 3/4 of an hour drive.

Oooh I nearly forgot South West Rocks an hour up the road ;-) Not much happens there though :twisted:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks guys,

Sounds like a pretty good place to call home in terms of fishing!

I have been up there a fair bit of late with work - unfortunately flying in and out so no ability to bring gear with me. Much of the area looks quite fishy - particularly the rivers/estury's. Been checking out the good looking spots from the air as I fly in and out!! Am really looking forward to getting a yak and some gear up there to hit the water and give it a try.

The Cathie/Laurieton area sounds pretty good also. From an offshore perspective I have done a bit in the Batemans Bay area so am not afraid to venture into the open water. That reef off Cathie sound also. I have often watched the tide running out of the Hastings at the breakwall and thought it gets a bit 'racey' at times.

Thanks for the heads up.....when we finally get relocated later in the year i might put up a post and catch up with a few of you. I enjoy my yak fishing, and is particularly enjoyable socially in a group. Looking forward to it!

Bart70


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah Bart good idea mate, put up a post later on after you relocate.
if your interested I'll happily pass on some offshore Gps marks to you in the future  
regards.
Greg


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya,

I live in Lake Cathie, there is a nice close reef just off there for offshore and Bonny Hills way, and plenty of surrounding areas/lakes that hold good fish. Only ever seen 1 bully about midway up the river chasing mullet.

Most of the others have covered it though.

didn't realise there there so many Mid North Coasters now, we should all get together for a fish.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Dan A said:


> Hiya,
> 
> didn't realise there there so many Mid North Coasters now, we should all get together for a fish.


sounds good to me, i have every second weekend free & would be great to get out on the river or where ever for a fish. 
bit of stable weather would be nice though :shock:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Folks,

Will be up for lots of yak fishing once I get moved and settled........Am glad there are a few yak fisho's in the area....the more the merrier!

So many fish.......So little time......

Bart70


----------

